# Fluorite Black Sand



## hoppycalif

I bought a bag of Fluorite Black sand substrate yesterday to experiment with. Today I set up my 10 gallon tank, as a non-CO2 Barr method tank, using that substrate. I had Diamond Black under the old substrate, so I left it in place, just removing almost all of the upper substrate. I added about 3/4 of the bag dry, no washing, on top of the Diamond Black, then washed the remainder three times in a bucket. The water ran clean even on the second wash. The washed Fluorite went on top as the last layer.

Plants are H. difformis, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, H.(sp) Porto Velho, Narrow leaf Java Fern, and Lobelia cardinalis small form. Light is 30 watts of screw in fluorescent (soon to be reduced). Here is how it looks an hour later:









and close up of the Fluorite:









I really like this stuff! It looks absolutely great, the perfect look for what I like. The grain size is very small, so small I doubt that many of the grains are as big as one mm. It isn't at all dirty - almost no haze after filling the tank - carefully, of course. Planting in it is very easy, and it seems to hold the tiny microsword plantlets very well. Of course the test is how well the plants grow.


----------



## longbowaj

Mind telling us where you purchased it and how much it was.


----------



## gf225

Thanks for sharing, Hoppy.

I think I'll try this out sometime too. It looks very nice.


----------



## hoppycalif

I purchased it locally at a place called JoJo's Aquarium store, in south Sacramento, in an area that has several LFS, and a population with a lot of Asian people. It cost $19.99 plus tax, or about $22. The store had another 4 bags in the display rack. Great store too!

I just changed the bulbs from 15 watt, 6500K to 14 watt 5500K. It is visibly considerably less bright, which surprised me. But, that was my goal.


----------



## SimplyOrange

never heard of that store or seen it.
http://jojoaquarium.net/store.html

store looks nice though. how's their plants/fish quality/selection?

i was just about to get substrate for a custom betta 5.5g tank (for shrimps).

i think i'll try that fluorite black sand and that store.


----------



## Left C

My LFS is selling Flourite Black and Flourite Black Sand for $32.99.

They are selling Flourite Dark, Red and Brown for $15.99.

They are really cheating people on the Flourite Black and the Black Sand. 

The wholesale price of all of these products are probably very close to the same price.

This really pisses me off.


----------



## hoppycalif

JoJo's Aquarium has a fair selection of fish, for my purposes, but it might be a great one for someone with different preferences. Their plants looked good, but not as much variety as I hoped. I drove on to Exotic Aquarium for the microsword I wanted, and got a bunch of H. difformis at the same time. That store has far too many non-aquatic plants for sale, but if you know what you are looking for it isn't too bad.


----------



## SimplyOrange

thanks. i'll check it out.


----------



## Raul-7

Left C said:


> My LFS is selling Flourite Black and Flourite Black Sand for $32.99.
> 
> They are selling Flourite Dark, Red and Brown for $15.99.
> 
> They are really cheating people on the Flourite Black and the Black Sand.
> 
> The wholesale price of all of these products are probably very close to the same price.
> 
> This really pisses me off.


I'm guess it's all down to the demand; the first two choices are in high demand and hence he'll be able to make a decent profit from them.


----------



## SimplyOrange

just picked up the FBS and its incredibly fine sand.
aww man i should have re-read this thread. "washed the remainder..."
i just dumped half the bag and added water. lol.

first i noticed in the two corner mounds i made there was this Mocha Frappucchino thing seeping out. it was actually heavier since it didn't mix fast.

right now the tank is cloudy white.
debating on if i should drain and wash some more of the sand and top off the substrate.
but i'm loving this already. planting in the Fluorite red was a pain esp. with small plantlets.

also JoJo's has 2/$5 small angels and i think their orange bee shrimps are around 2.50. i got to call on friday and see if they got amanos in.

i plan on having the 10g stocked with chainswords (although im not sure which type it is) and HM's. a few rock decors. fish/shrimp not sure yet.


----------



## hoppycalif

Two weeks later my plants are definitely growing, just slowly. And, no algae yet - knock on wood. I have since added more plants from my other tank from pruning it. When I stir the substrate a bit in planting more plants I get puffs of white "dust", but they settle almost immediately. I still like that substrate very much.


----------



## Left C

hoppycalif said:


> ... knock on wood ...


Here's a knocking on wood pic that might bring you good luck. :-D


----------



## kacourt

Hiya! Just wondering if you still like this substrate or if you have other recommendations. I am looking into it for my first planted tank.


----------



## Tex Gal

How about an updated px?


----------

